# Lizards > Chameleons >  Anyone know where i can find ankaramy panther chameleon?

## Johnny84

I have been trying to find a pair of Ankaramy Panther Chameleons and no one seems to have them anymore...does anyone know anybody that breeds this Locale or do you breed these guys? 

Thanks for your time! :Very Happy:

----------


## Johnny84

Nobody? Come on there's got to be someone out there that  breeds these guys or knows os someone that does...Ive looked everywhere and no luck!

----------


## mainbutter

No one over here likely knows.. but my gf is a fan of chameleonforums, I'd bet that's a more likely place to ask!

----------


## Johnny84

> No one over here likely knows.. but my gf is a fan of chameleonforums, I'd bet that's a more likely place to ask!



Yes Ive been a member of the ChameleonForums for a year...Ive come across 2 people but one is out of Canada and that costs a ton to import a chameleon and the other I havent been able to get a hold since they said they may have a few to get rid of...Thanks for your suggestions! :Very Happy: 

But is there anyone in the snake world (I own snakes and breed them as well) have this locale (Ankaramy AKA "Pink Panther") or know of anyone that does?

Thanks again! :Very Happy:

----------


## Johnny84

Guess this Forum is for snake people only....so I will keep my questions snake related next time! LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## Johnny84

Anyone...come across this locale yet? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------


## Kilgour's Chameleons

TodNedo, here in the US is the only one that may have them.  They are very tough to breed and their colors are not too great.   Good luck in your search, but you can always find WC specimens.

----------

